
Show HN: CouchDB Web Apps for Business - oblib
Hi,<p>I&#x27;m Bill Stephenson. I&#x27;ve been working on a collection of web apps for small and medium size businesses that includes contact management, invoicing and payment tracking, expense tracking, income reports, and more. There&#x27;s a demo available now at <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;cherrypc.com&#x2F;app" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;cherrypc.com&#x2F;app</a><p>These apps use CouchDB 2.0 and PouchDB to handle data functions, and mostly JQuery and Bootstrap for the UI. I use a few other well documented open source libraries of code as well.<p>I&#x27;ve tried to design the app structure so any web app developer can make changes without having to learn much and those wanting to learn have solid resources to refer to.<p>Everything I&#x27;ve used is open source and can be installed on a Raspberry Pi, and I&#x27;ve made a disk image so you don&#x27;t have to do that.<p>The Raspberry Pi can be used as a stand alone desktop PC or connected to your LAN for use throughout your office, and&#x2F;or connected to a VPN service like Dynamic DNS to provide internet access to the apps.<p>My goal is to provide businesses with a solid set of software tools to get started with and a big headstart on creating software specifically for their business, and to have complete ownership and control of their software and data.<p>If you have time, please take a look at it, and it would be great to hear any feedback you might have.<p>Up to this point it&#x27;s just been me working on this. If anyone is interested in using the software and&#x2F;or partnering with me to help move this project forward please contact me at bill@cherrypc.com.
======
manishjhawar
This looks good for a start, especially considering the architectural choices.
I would like to read more about the tooling you've used and where are you
going with this, like what is your target user-base. Is the project source
code hosted somewhere that can be looked at like GitHub or something (I hope
you're considering open sourcing)?

